# Sag das nicht nochmal!: Die zehn nervigsten Phrasen in Videospielen



## 0sm0 (31. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sag das nicht nochmal!: Die zehn nervigsten Phrasen in Videospielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sag das nicht nochmal!: Die zehn nervigsten Phrasen in Videospielen


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (31. Juli 2014)

Bitte macht richtige News und keine Buzzfeed Charts mehr!


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Juli 2014)

Die nervigsten Phrasen kommen immernoch von Spielern selbst. Von "More DoTs! More DoT!s More fucking DOTS!!!!" bis hin zu angekündigten oder vermeintlich durchgeführten Intimitäten zwischen Mitspieler A und der eigenen Mutter ist da alles vertreten.


----------



## JPCM (31. Juli 2014)

"Ich kann nichts mehr tragen"


----------



## oldsql-Triso (31. Juli 2014)

Navi ist da wirklich mit Abstand am nervigsten!


----------



## Hjorgar (31. Juli 2014)

Schön war auch der Held in "Two Worlds" (hoffe, ich erinnere mich richtig), der bei gefundenen Gegenständen immer fragte "Was ist das?" .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2014)

In "Velvet Asassin" war es das deutsche Liedchen, mit dem mir die Nazis tierisch auf die Zwiebel gingen.

Ein weiterer Klassiker sind die abgeschossenen Gegner in "Wing Commander", die sich am häufigsten mit "Wir sehen uns in der Hölle wieder" verabschieden. Irgendwann ist auch mal jutt, sonst hat Satan die Hütte voll.


----------



## Worrel (31. Juli 2014)

"Nicht genug Erz"

Tyrael, der einem erzählt, daß sich sein Bauch so komisch anfühlt, weil er das ganze Essen für einen Tag auf einmal verputzt hat, um das schon mal erledigt zu haben und dann feststellt, daß sterblich zu sein doch ganz schön kompliziert sein kann.
Das war ja beim ersten Mal noch lustig, aber wenn man das bei (gefühlt) *jedem* Besuch in der Stadt erneut hört ... 

Bosstaktik Hinweise (zB bei den Batman Spielen), die man schon längst begriffen hat, es aber an der Koordination mangelt.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2014)

ganz toll und allgemein alle Spiele bei denen Figuren eine Catchphrase haben und die in einem Loop kommen


----------



## Amosh (31. Juli 2014)

"Wir brauchen Silos".

Na, wer kennt's noch?


----------



## Flo66R6 (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch noch zwei "Oh Gott!" - Das hat mich UNGLAUBLICH genervt und ich bekomme jetzt noch erhöhten Blutdruck wenn ich nur daran denke. Nora Tschirner alias Lara Croft in Tomb Raider... Gefühlte 10.000.000 mal sagt sie das.

Und noch einer den ich besonders schlimm fand "wer ist der Mann?" ... ... "ICH!". Far Cry 3 in der deutschen Version. Übrigens auch ein Paradebeispiel für falsche Betonung bzw. sinnlose Übersetzung. Da wurde die englische bzw. amerikanische Phrase "Who's the man!" ins Deutsche übersetzt, was aber in Deutsch einfach nicht funktioniert. Dazu kommt die verkehrte Betonung in der deutschen Version. Sehr nervig.

Den Pfeil im Knie finde ich hingegen super! Das ist fast so etwas wie ein Running Gag und ist zur Internet Meme geworden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SDChaos (31. Juli 2014)

Borderlands 2  wo man Gegner erst schwächen soll und sie dann mit einer Feuerwaffe einzuäschern. Und bei jeden scheiß Gegner kommt vom Firehawk. "Du musst denn Gegner erst schwächen um sie dann mit einer Feuerwaffe zu Töten" 
GNAAA ich weiß ich habe aber gerade keine Feuerwaffe!!!!!

Und noch ein Spiel.
Ni no Kuni: Der Fluch der Weißen Königin.
Ich HASSSSSEEEE dieses scheiß Lambenvieh welches mir immer und immer und immer wider sagt was ich zu tun habe und es ellenlang erklärt. Dafür das dieses Spiel einen so bei der Hand nimmt, sind die Kämpfe ganz schön schwer.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2014)

Amosh schrieb:


> "Wir brauchen Silos".
> 
> Na, wer kennt's noch?



komm Blechbubi tanz mal


----------



## flozn (31. Juli 2014)

Navi nervt sogar im RL  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZY5owIvLBI


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (31. Juli 2014)

"Womit denn?" (das Spiel sollte man erraten können )


----------



## LOX-TT (31. Juli 2014)

Amosh schrieb:


> "Wir brauchen Silos".
> 
> Na, wer kennt's noch?



Command & Conquer 1  Klassiker


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (31. Juli 2014)

Amosh schrieb:


> "Wir brauchen Silos".
> 
> Na, wer kennt's noch?


Generell gibts bei fast jedem Strategiespiel mindestens einen Satz in der Art der irgendwann nervt. Sei es bei StarCraft, oder Age of Empires. Meistens hat der mit Ressourcen oder Ähnlichem zu tun.
Was auch nervig war war ist die Mission wo man sich eine halbe Stunde lang als Terraner gegen Zerg verteidigen musste. Da gab es auch ein paar Sätze die irgendwann genervt haben!
Beim letzten mal spielen hab ich ungefähr bei dieser Mission (kann auch eine danach sein) aufgehört. Das war letztes Jahr. Da muss ich aber unbedingt mal weiterspielen!


----------



## BuzzKillington (31. Juli 2014)

Let's go bowling!


----------



## MichaelG (31. Juli 2014)

Nervig ist immer wieder in Spielen (keine exakt benannte Phrase) wenn ich einen Raum durchsuche und es 20 x heißt: "Ich muß aber dort und dort hin..." Als hätte ich Alzheimer und würde das nächste Missionsziel bzw. den Mappoint wo ich hin muß nicht kennen. Oder Deppenanmerkungen wie: jetz ducken, jetzt kriechen, jetzt springen in Tutorials (für geistige Tiefflieger mit einem IQ unter 5).


----------



## MichaelG (31. Juli 2014)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Let's go bowling!



GTA IV. Einer der nervigsten Typen (wenn auch der eigene Cousin.


----------



## Mothman (31. Juli 2014)

So genial die Sprüche bei Jagged Alliance auch immer waren, wenn man mehrere hundert Stunden in das Spiel versenkt hat, dann gingen einem die auch sehr auf die Nerven.^^


----------



## EraDKtor (31. Juli 2014)

Baldur's Gate: "Ihr müsst eure Gruppe erst SAMMELN bevor Ihr das Gebiet verlassen könnt!"


----------



## Pherim (31. Juli 2014)

"Nachladen, Dr. Freeman!"


----------



## elsihenne (31. Juli 2014)

Es gibt aber auch coole "Dauernerver":

Two Worlds:   "Ich wusste gleich, dass das nichts wird!"


----------



## D0pefish (2. August 2014)

Wir rauchen mehr Vespingras. 
Der Typ der Digitale Trips in Watch Dogs anbietet, hat in Gothic 3 auch schon am Lagerfeuer gesessen und seine dreirillige Platte zum Besten gegeben.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Wir rauchen mehr Vespingras.


Wir kiffen-TV total


----------



## McMurmel00 (2. August 2014)

Where should I put this?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wir kiffen-TV total


Hättest wenigstens die Long-Fassung mit knapp 17 Minuten reinsetzen können.


----------



## Worrel (2. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hättest wenigstens die Long-Fassung mit knapp 17 Minuten reinsetzen können.


Ihr sollt ja auch noch was zu googlen haben


----------



## Emke (8. September 2014)

Spawn more Overlords.... Spawn more Overlords.... Spawmn more Overlords!!!!
Wie ich diese Phrase hasse


----------



## Worrel (8. September 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> Spawn more Overlords.... Spawn more Overlords.... Spawmn more Overlords!!!!
> Wie ich diese Phrase hasse


Dann spiel keine Zerg.


----------



## realgoldie (8. September 2014)

Fifa 14
"Das nennt der Abiturient "Antizipieren", er liest die Situation und schnappt sich das Spielgerät."

Ist genau so nervig


----------



## HeavyM (8. September 2014)

Also ganz eindeutig die absolut nervigste Phrase ever: "Wir brauchen Silos!" aus Comannd and Conquer 1 von Westwood Studios.


----------



## HeavyM (8. September 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Command & Conquer 1  Klassiker



Haha hab ich auch gerade geschrieben dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige Opa hier gehe.


----------



## HeavyM (8. September 2014)

realgoldie schrieb:


> Fifa 14
> "Das nennt der Abiturient "Antizipieren", er liest die Situation und schnappt sich das Spielgerät."
> 
> Ist genau so nervig



Also in irgendeinem älteren Fifa Teil haben die immer gesagt: "Die Verteidigung läuft dicht an der Linie entlang." nicht ganz so nervig aber da war mir immer wieder klar warum die Verteidigung so langsam war hebe.


----------



## MisterBlonde (8. September 2014)

Ich habe ungefähr 90 Stunden Skyrim gespielt und den Spruch mit dem "Pfeil im Knie" habe ich in der Zeit höchstens drei Mal gehört. Hat vielleicht damit zu tun, dass ich Khajiit bin und es für die meisten Menschen sicherlich schwer wäre, ein Abenteurer wie ich zu sein?



realgoldie schrieb:


> Fifa 14
> "Das nennt der Abiturient "Antizipieren", er liest die Situation und schnappt sich das Spielgerät."
> 
> Ist genau so nervig



Ein Freund von mir und ich hatten uns, als dieser Satz das erste Mal fiel, angeschaut und uns gefragt, ob der das wirklich gesagt  hat. Nicht nur, dass dieser Spruch verdammt dümmlich ist, er wiederholt  sich auch ständig.


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2014)

"ENEMIES EVERYWHERE!!!!"
"GO, GO, GO!!!!"
"I will DESTROY you!"

Na, wer erraet das Spiel?


----------



## Quackerjackk (9. September 2014)

Wo wir schon bei Opa-Spielen sind: "Job's done", "Yes my lord", "Okay"...


----------



## Atuan (9. September 2014)

Und keiner erwähnt Oblivion?  Ehrlich, der Kerl war das Nervigste was ich jemals in einem Videospiel erlebt habe.


----------



## zazuzazu (9. September 2014)

Skyrim: "Ich habe geschworen eure Last zu tragen".


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Und keiner erwähnt Oblivion?  Ehrlich, der Kerl war das Nervigste was ich jemals in einem Videospiel erlebt habe.


Oh mein Gott, da faellt mir ein: Wo ist eigentlich der gute alte Mud aus Gothic? Hab ich ihn uebersehen oder fehlt er tatsaechlich?


----------



## Quackerjackk (10. September 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, da faellt mir ein: Wo ist eigentlich der gute alte Mud aus Gothic? Hab ich ihn uebersehen oder fehlt er tatsaechlich?



Haha, den hatte ich ja schon ganz vergessen 
So leid es mir tat, ich hatte ihn irgendwann erschlagen...


----------



## Turalyon (11. September 2014)

Noch zwei, die mir einfallen: In Wing Commander 5 hatten die Gegner manchmal extrem lange Todesmeldungen bevor sie explodierten, da hatte man schon zwei weitere abgeknallt bevor der erste endlich schrott war.

Und was auch nervt sind die Kommentare der, ich nenn sie mal Waffengeister in Sacred 3, weil die sich dauernd wiederholen


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. September 2014)

Bei FIFA immer:

"Das nennt der Abiturient antizipieren."  Obwohl der Spruch schon richtig Kult geworden ist


----------

